
Show HN: Plainflow – simple behavior-based customer journeys for SaaS - anacleto
https://www.plainflow.com/
======
anacleto
HN, we built a simple way for SaaS companies visually create behavioral based
customer journeys.

Some examples:

\- Send specific emails when certain products events are performed

\- Send a Slack alert to your #customer-success team when there is a new
churn-risk customer (low product usage)

\- Send a Slack message to your #sales team when there's a new demo request
event

Here's a public example (no need to signup)
[https://app.plainflow.com/workflows/recipe-slack-
notificatio...](https://app.plainflow.com/workflows/recipe-slack-notification-
for-churn-risk-customers)

